
Kiera Wilmot, Arrested for Science Experiment, Haunted by Felony Record (2014) - davidgerard
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/30/kiera-wilmot-college_n_5420612.html
======
gcb0
the "article" if a little longer than a tweet... why people upvote this kind
of thing?

